# Out of options wide feet



## Markou (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi.

Bought burton ruler wides about two months ago and they're killing me. They're size 10.5 us, euro size 44.5. My feets are about 27cm long and 11cm wide. I've tried everything i can with these boots. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Markou said:


> Hi.
> 
> Bought burton ruler wides about two months ago and they're killing me. They're size 10.5 us, euro size 44.5. My feets are about 27cm long and 11cm wide. I've tried everything i can with these boots. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Hi Markou,

27 cm is Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US. Size 10.5 would not be expected to function well as the structures of your foot and structures of the boot will not be well aligned. 11 cm is a mid range EEE width at size 9 but is an EE width at size 10.5. If you would like confirmation of your measurements please post images of your bare feet being measured. 

STOKED!


----------



## Markou (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply! So you're saying i should size down to size 9 US? Here's link to measuring photos of my sexy feet: drive.google.com/open?id=1tdsX2oX1ZTP7a7cx7bTbT6DcZdyhVy73. Measurements are taken from my left foot and the accurate measurements are 26,9cm length and 10,8cm width. My right foot is couple millimeters smaller in length and width.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Markou said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! So you're saying i should size down to size 9 US? Here's link to measuring photos of my sexy feet: drive.google.com/open?id=1tdsX2oX1ZTP7a7cx7bTbT6DcZdyhVy73. Measurements are taken from my left foot and the accurate measurements are 26,9cm length and 10,8cm width. My right foot is couple millimeters smaller in length and width.


Hi,

You will want to measure using a vertical wall (no molding) for both length and width. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Markou (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice! I measured them like you asked. Right foot: length 26,6cm and width 11,1cm. Left foot: length 26,5cm and width 10,9cm.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Markou said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I measured them like you asked. Right foot: length 26,6cm and width 11,1cm. Left foot: length 26,5cm and width 10,9cm.


Hi,

26.6 cm is the smallest measurement in the range for Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots. The range is 26.6 to 27.0 cm. Your left foot is actually Mondo 265 or size 8.5 in snowboard boots. You are a EEE width. Your current boots are two size too large for your one foot and 1.5 sizes too large for the other. I would suggest the Burton Ruler Wide or Photon Wide in Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US.

STOKED!


----------

